# Lilly pipes on fluval



## CraigL83 (Jun 6, 2008)

Anyone know what parts i would need to hook my fluval up to the lilly pipes? I just ordered my first ADA aqaurium and once it is done cycling i plan to add the lilly pipes to the fluval canister filter i have. I know the lilly pipes are metric so id assume it would have to be a whacky way of configuring it to work with a fluval. If anyone has done this before id appreciate some info  
What fittings did you use to accomplish this and what sizes. 
Thanks in advance
Craig


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

If you go to the hardware store and buy 5/8 clear hose. You can swap this out with the fluval factory hose, then but the 17mm lilly pipes and they will slip on. 5/8 =17mm more or less, and most fluval filters are 5/8.


----------



## CraigL83 (Jun 6, 2008)

5/8 OD or ID? Thanks for the help! I thought it would be more difficult than that


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

Good info, interested if its ID or OD also

I just got a Fluval 304 and was thinking about switching out the ribbed hose with smooth hose b/c it will clog less and also flow more water.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

It's ID. Using some on my fluval's also.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

just another question for others going the smooth tubing route w/ Fluvals with the stock inlet/outlet. Did you use a hard 180deg bend to go into the tank or does the tubing not "kink" as I think it will? Or how did you do it? Does it connect to the Cannister nipples just fine w/o leaks? Same w/ the inlet/outlet?

Are there any good threads/sites with good Fluval mods?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

I've only used straight tubing to connect my reactor and UV to the filters and it does connect to the filters using the lock nuts with no problems. I still use the ribbed tubing from those two pieces into the tank. Eheim supplies a fitting with their filters that keeps tubing from kinking at the bend into the tank which I would imagine you can buy seperately. You can see it in this post.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/71660-eheim-hose-sleeve.html


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks, mine came with something similar, but not quite so I'm not sure if it will work(its just the top, doesnt support the bend entirely). Oh actually Fluval has ones similar to Eheim except the ones that came w/ mine are different(lol)http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18652/si1380730/cl0/fluvalelbowfor304404hose

I'm going to try the next size up tubing for the inlet side(as long as I can get it to fit the on the pump) as its basically syphon/gravity feed to lessen the restriction. I see that many of the Eheim's come like this from the factory w/ larger inlet hose than outlet


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Forgot all about the fluval ones.


----------

